# Weight and food interest issues



## VizslaBodie (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a neutered 6 year old vizsla male. I dont know exactly how tall he is but he is on the tall lanky side for a vizsla. He weighs around 67 lbs and its all muscle there is no fat on his body what so ever. He is super picky about food especially dog kibble. Ive had him on countless different dog food through his life and some have added weight but only a pound or two. I free feed him because he is so uninterested in food that I just let him eat when he wants it and keep his bowl full of food for him. With free feeding he maybe eats 3 cups of food a day plus 3/4 cups of yogurt to help his stomach. I have him on Authority GNC turkey and chickpea kibble now and he seems a bit more interested in eating it than any of the others. The problem I'm really having is he looks really skinny. His ribs, spine, shoulder bones, and hip bones are all visible to some extent. He is well muscled and super active and very happy. We run about 3-4 miles every day. He isnt starving and doesnt have any current health issues. I just dont know how to get weight on him and I dont have the ability to feed him a raw diet right now as its really hard to get decent meat here. The picture is of him a couple weeks ago. He doesnt look emaciated but he is skinny enough that I get harassed by people all the time saying I'm starving him. I'm looking for any info that would help me out. I'm not sure if some vizslas are just naturally skinny or if he will eventually fill out with age. Any suggestions?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The mods may have forgotten to approve your picture or you forgot to attach it, but based on your description it does sound like he's underweight. A few ribs showing is healthy for these guys, but the spine and especially hips sticking out isn't ideal. And even people with healthy weight Vizslas still get harassed by uneducated, but well meaning people who are used to seeing overweight dogs. 

Since he's self-regulating and you can't just feed him more, I'd suggest looking into a kibble with more calories per cup. I couldn't find the calories for that authority kibble to compare, but generally lamb or beef formulas are going to be higher than poultry. I've found that my girl holds weight better when she's eating more red meat and more fat, so when she starts looking too skinny I'll give her more beef and even raw suet (beef fat) or coconut oil. Turkey is her main protein as well. 

Another option is to entice him to eat more with some mix-ins. Some kind of fat/oil like coconut, salmon, or fish are good options for adding flavor and calories. Start with a teaspoon and work up to 1-2 tablespoons. Raw or scrambled eggs, canned sardines (or other oily fish) in spring water, or cottage cheese mixed into his kibble could work too. 

"Satin balls" might be an option for you too. Search the forum for the recipe. 

How old was he when neutered? Just as a note, neutering at a young age can lead to the tall and lanky appearance you describe. He may never appear filled out with a deep chest if that's the case.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

picture approved


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

IMO Your dog is most likely, just exactly the way he feels best, since the food is free to nibble when ever he wants. I will say though, my two (one is my friends V that spends a lot of time with me, but is not really mine) Max and Fergy... are completely different size, weight, eating habits. Fergy is what I would call "Buff", but he loves his food, and never misses a meal. Max is very thin, lanky, finicky with food. It isn't that he doesn't like it, it is just getting him started... it is very strange. When I have Max, I hand feed him his first 5-6 bites. He will refuse to taste maybe the first 3 hand held bits of food. He may taste the 4th, and so on until he decides to go for the bowl, then he eats like a pig. Two meals a day and probably about 6 cups total. I believe he eats better for me than his owner, only because I make sure he doesn't skip his food, which would happen if left to his own desires. Even though I know he is hungry...he won't eat unless coaxed. Some times I trick him and put a raw egg, or bits of cheese stuffed down where he has to dig them out. This gets his appetite whet and he will continue on into his dog food. The other factor that makes him eat better with me, is the other dogd.... He knows it is time to eat because the other two, Fergy and Pearl are anxious to eat and make a big deal about their food... Max catches on to the excitement of the moment.
Top pic is Max
mid Max L Fergy R
Bottom is Fergy and unknown V


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos is skinny too, but not overly so. We free feed him as well. He gets 2 tablespoons of coconut oil stirred into dinner and plain kibble the morning. This is more because I just don't want him to be too picky. It's a way to mix it up, but he does eat the kibble faster with the coconut oil on it. He'll eventually eat most of the plain kibble from breakfast but it's eaten in a grazing fashion, throughout the day. Dinner (with the coconut oil) is down the pipe. We refill either meal if it's gone.

So, a month ago, we took a trip and my mother in law took care of him. She put the coconut oil on both meals and he gained 5 pounds while we were gone! Five pounds in 6 days!  Not sure that is healthy, but it's nice to know we can do that if we ever feel he needs more weight. Just thought I'd pass it along as another idea.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

We had similar issues with our 12 year old American FoxHound. Tried every possible food, but he had no interest. He has had some tooth extractions and requires twice a year dental maintenance, but that was not the issue, just had no interest in food. Finally tried Evanger's signature series Slow Cooked Chicken Stew. There are other variants, but that exact recipe is the one that works. Not only does he eat all of it, but if we mix it with kibble he will eat the kibble too. Try it, and just keep trying others perhaps Venison, Beef, Turkey, or Lamb, until you hopefully hit on one that works.


----------



## VizslaBodie (Jan 7, 2017)

Bodie was neutered at just over 6 months old and I assumed that is why he will never get the deep chest like some of the intact males do. I've tried adding in different oils but even in the tiniest amounts they give him bad diarrhea. His stomach is very sensitive it seems like. I also cant give him high starch foods or he gets bad yeast infections in his ears. I never thought about the poultry not having the right nutrition compared to the red meat animals. I'll try switching him to a red meat food that might help him out. I've only had him on the Authority brand food for about 5 months and he has lost weight on it, but he eats it better than he has anything else. If I try to bribe him into eating by putting something in his food it works for maybe 3 or 4 days and then he turns his nose up at it. Pickiest dog I've ever had, but the best one. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

You might also try getting a can of wet dog food and giving him a tablespoon a day; just refrigerate the rest of the can. Using a balanced wet dog food *should* alleviate any digestive issues associated with a sudden shot of just fat or just protein or just starch. 

Savannah gets a can every month or two. It takes us about 6 days to use it all.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

How about filling a Kong with some of the yogurt and peanut butter? If you get the kind without added sugar, it's relatively healthy if high in calories - which seems good, in your case.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

The peanut butter is a great idea... once my dogs finish chewing the marrow out of their raw leg bones, I save the empty bone and stuff it with peanut butter and let them lick it out... they love it. But as you say it is fattening, and they only get it once in a while. 

I have been feeding my dogs Honest Kitchen for a little over a year now, it is dehydrated human grade food you just mix with warm water. You can make it
as stiff or as soupy as you need it to be. It is great for dogs with no teeth, or teeth issues. It is very healthy and easy to use/ serve. It is just expensive. My dogs LOVE it. I usually mix about half of a usual portion and add some kibble for crunch, and to stretch the product a little. I buy through Chewy.com they give a discount for auto ship, and deliver to the door for free.


----------

